# HELP..3 week old baby falling over



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

One of my 3 week old baby keeps falling over when it tries to walk. It wound up on it's back once already.. What would cause this problem and how can I fix this?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Please post some pix's of the baby. Feel the crop, what does it feel like? Are you handfeeding or is it in the nest. More info...


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

The crop was soft this morning when I uncovered the cage and no I don't hand feed them unless I have to. The babies are out of nest right now as I mentioned in an earlier post that the mother was plucking the 2 youngest feathers out. I hope these pictures help.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

are they being fed out of the nest?


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes parents are still feeding


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok and the crops are being filled each time?
does she grip your finger with her feet? i notice shes sitting funny.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes the crop is being filled and no she won't grip my finger and when she tries to walk , she falls over. I am worried about her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you bring her to the vet? sounds like somethings wrong with her legs/feet


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

there is no vet close to me


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok i can look some up for you... if not are you capable of driving a bit?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.parrotadoptontario.com/about/links/avian-vets-in-ontario/

this site lists some, but its not complete (windsor also has Walker Road vets who are avian, but Downtown vets are not avian LOL) but you should be able to find one in your area


----------

